# Wasserkühlung selber bauen



## DennisPc (31. Juli 2019)

*Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich plane eine eigene Wasserkühlung zu bauen. Jedoch stehe ich vor einer Entscheidung. Ich habe folgende Möglichkeiten:

A: Eigene Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 2600, später dann zum Kreislauf eine Vega 64 hinzufügen, sprich beim Bau erstmals für den Ryzen schonmal größeren Eisbecher nehmen etc.
B: Corsair AIO für Ryzen 5 2600 (bald Ryzen 7 3700) und dann eine leise Vega 64 kaufen.

Hierbei geht es mir auch teils um das Aussehen. 
Wäre es denn schlimm, wie bei Methode A, schonmal größere Komponenten für die spätere Grafikkarte zu verbauen? Geplant wäre da ein 360er Radi und einen großen Eisbecher erstmals dann für den Ryzen 5 2600 (bald Ryzen 7). Und dann später noch eine Vega 64 in den Wasserkreislauf mit einbauen.

Was würdet ihr nehmen, inkl. Begründung.

Habe akutell ein Be Quiet Silent Base 601 Orange.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Hallo schau dir mal die beiden Threads an sie sind deinen Fragen Recht ähnlich.
Allererste Schritte und Neugier auf Wasser ?!
Welche WaKü für Silent Base 600 - und wohin?

Ein 360er Radi reicht aber später nicht für Cpu und Gpu zusammen.
Da Vega64 nicht mehr aktuell ist wirds später schwerer mit nem passenden Block (falls es das jetzt nicht schon ist).


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

was würdest du denn ausgeben wollen ?  Ein 360mm Radiator wird dir allerdings nicht reichen für Cpu und Gpu. Ohne Übertaktung sollten es schon min. 2x 360mm sein. Wenn du auch noch etwas an der Leistungsschraube drehen willst , und das System nicht all zu Laut sein soll bei guten Temperaturen , dann würde ich sogar zu 3x 360mm raten 

Ich habe bei mir nur für die Cpu 2x 360mm verbaut. Schau dir mal die EK Pumpe AGB Kombi an, die habe ich verbaut, kostet ein wenig mehr, ist allerdings bei voller Leistung unhörbar , man hört wirklich nichts von der Pumpe. Kann ich echt nur empfehlen.
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…

Gibt es auch mit RGB , kostet dann 164 Euro, von der Qualität sind die echt super!
Wenn du die Vega noch nicht hast und später erst kaufen willst, wieso dann unbedingt die Vega ? Für das Geld gibt's doch schon fast eine Rtx2070 , bis dahin wird die sicher noch im Preis sinken.


----------

